# Local Disgrace



## zipperhead_cop (11 Jul 2009)

Another dark mark on our Service: 


http://www.newswire.ca/en/releases/archive/July2009/10/c5373.html

*Windsor police constable charged  * 

    WINDSOR, ON, July 9 /CNW/ - A Windsor Police Service Constable faces
federal charges following his arrest under the Customs Act.
    Ronald HANSEN was charged with three counts of smuggling tobacco products
into Canada, contrary to section 159 of the Customs Act.
    The RCMP in partnership with the Windsor Police Service, Canada Border
Services Agency, and U.S. Immigration Customs Enforcement conducted a six
month investigation in both Canada and the U.S. As a result of this
investigation police allege HANSEN obtained large quantities of un-stamped
tobacco products in the U.S for distribution in Windsor and elsewhere in
Ontario and Quebec.
    The Governments of Canada and Ontario have many enforcement initiatives
designed to discourage sales of contraband tobacco. Federal and Provincial
tobacco penalties may include a jail term of up to 42 months as well as
charges related to tax evasion and other serious offences resulting in further
assessments of additional taxes, fines, seizures, forfeitures and other
penalties up to and including jail time.

Thanks Jackass


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (11 Jul 2009)

We have a casual who just got picked up this week for attempted murder and trafficking................


----------



## Yrys (11 Jul 2009)

Isn't there more bright marks on police services,
as it took a lot of agencies working together
with some policemen to caught him ?

Isn't the case each time, or almost, a policeman
face justice ? More policemen contributed to him 
being there ?


----------



## mariomike (11 Jul 2009)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Isn't there more bright marks on police services,
> as it took a lot of agencies working together
> with some policemen to caught him ?



I agree, Yrys. My family is very proud of my Uncle Bob who retired from the Metro Force ( remember when it was a FORCE, and not a service? ). It's a job not many of us could handle. The ones I always admired the most were the accident squad. The old timers were very helpful at wrecks. I remember they used to fly black flags on the radio antenas ( the big old fashioned "whips" ) on their chrome yellow cars when a kid got killed. One time, at school, they marched us out to the flagpole. A Metro policeman, ( with the Sam Brown belt, riding boots and jodpurs ) hauled down our Elmer flag in front of us and took it away, after one of our classmates broke a safety rule and was struck down by a car. We were determined to get it back, and did.
Same as Correctional Officer, who really are unsung heroes, because after the headlines, and the criminals are sent "up the river" we prefer to forget about them. I remember Attica massacre from the Buffalo TV news.  
From a book I read about the the "sacred credo" of the old school:
"Give no slack and take no shit from anyone.  Confront and command.  Control the streets at all times.  Always be aggressive.  Stop crimes before they happen.  Seek them out.  Shake them down.  Make that arrest.  Never, never, admit that the department has done anything wrong."


----------



## leroi (11 Jul 2009)

I'm joining this "love-in" too.  I think bad apples can be found in any group of human beings but like MM and Yrys, I've always been proud of Canadian Law Enforcement. And no, that's not to say we should ignore the bad apples; it's only to say they are a smaller part of a larger picture.

--this spring we witnessed them doggedly search through mountains of garbage, along the 401, through both Oxford and Wellington County and beyond for one little missing girl.  And they're still at it--following up thousands of tips and attending to each one.

--I was saddened by the criticism levelled against the Oxford police who tried to find little Tori and were perhaps led astray initially because the child seemed so familiar to the female accused in the video that it didn't appear to be an abduction at all. When their Chief recently announced his retirement, I thought what a way to end a career--even though he stated the timing is incidental to the case, I would have wished for him to end his career on a happier note.  

So, here's a big thank you, :-* and hugs to all of them and especially the OPP, Guelph and Oxford who are being so professional in controlling information and taking each and every citizen's concern seriously. It's so excellent to see the various branches and jurisdictions cooperating and working together: inspiring and impressive.

I sincerely hope and pray they're able to gather good hard science  as evidence and put the correct person(s) away for a good long time. (I'd like to say forever but I won't hold my breath.)


----------



## chris_log (11 Jul 2009)

It's the nature of the media to emphasize the 'exciting' characteristics of someone arrested. For example, a new article out of CTV Calgary detailed an incident where someone kicked their neighbour's dog when it charged across the street at them (the dog later died). The guy just so happened to be a cop (but was off duty at the time, not in uniform etc etc). The headline was "Police Officer Kicks and Kills Dog". 

So of course the media is going to hype up the fact that this guy was a police officer even though he is just one of the thousands of people who buy smokes in the US and sell them for profit here (although I'd assume he committed the alleged crimes off duty). If they're going to talk about illegal smokes...a better article would be "Ontario Natives use Reserves as Safe Zones for Illegal Smokes, Guns and Drug Smuggling". But you'd never see that. 

zipperhead_cop, I wouldn't worry about it being another 'dark mark' on your service. As I understand it, Windsor is getting to be a rougher and rougher place to be a cop. There's bad eggs anywhere you go, don't let your average citizen's desire to burn people in positions of authority get you down.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (11 Jul 2009)

Law Enforcement, like the CF, is a microcosm of Canadian society. Whatever we have in the population at large, will be found in these miniature Canadian societies.

The main thing being is that, when caught, they are subject to the same laws as the rest. It is a small minded individual that condemns the whole for the actions of a few.

Windsor has _always_ been a tough place to be a cop.


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Jul 2009)

People are people, and no profession is exempt from those inclined to become criminals.

Priests, judges, doctors, LEO, teachers, (and I will even throw in politicians) like us all, are all just human, and capable of crossing the line for whatever personal reasons.

We should not let but a few taint all the others. 

OWDU


----------



## zipperhead_cop (11 Jul 2009)

Thanks for the support from all!  I know we have a good Service, it's just corrupt idiots burn my arse.  



			
				Piper said:
			
		

> So of course the media is going to hype up the fact that this guy was a police officer even though he is just one of the thousands of people who buy smokes in the US and sell them for profit here (although I'd assume he committed the alleged crimes off duty).



I appreciate that, but this is a bit worse than that.  He was smuggling hundreds of kilos of Egyptian tobacco, and is involved with organized crime.  There was also a CBSA officer who was working with him to ensure that he was not hung up when he crossed the border.  If it was just a few cartons of smokes, it would not have resulted in a year long RCMP investigation.
At least he got caught and can be held to an accounting.


----------



## chris_log (12 Jul 2009)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I appreciate that, but this is a bit worse than that.  He was smuggling hundreds of kilos of Egyptian tobacco, and is involved with organized crime.  There was also a CBSA officer who was working with him to ensure that he was not hung up when he crossed the border.  If it was just a few cartons of smokes, it would not have resulted in a year long RCMP investigation.
> At least he got caught and can be held to an accounting.



Ack, but I still stick to my point. As per recceguy's post (I know, scary, I agree with him) police services are microcosms of society...there are going to be the occasional bad apples. And the media will hype this up to the umpteenth degree because he's a cop. Had he been your average joe blow this wouldn't have been such a big deal as far as the media was concerned. 


But I hear you, idiots like this suck because they end up staining the reps of the good guys.


----------



## Steel Badger (15 Jul 2009)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> We have a casual who just got picked up this week for attempted murder and trafficking................



Sigh   Bruce, would I know this guy?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (15 Jul 2009)

Steel Badger said:
			
		

> Sigh   Bruce, would I know this guy?



Nope....girl,..... Vanier.


----------



## Loachman (15 Jul 2009)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> He was smuggling hundreds of kilos of Egyptian tobacco, and is involved with organized crime.



If that's the case, then he wasn't really a copper, was he?

Just another criminal anal orifice, wearing a disguise.


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 Jul 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> It is a small minded individual that condemns the whole for the actions of a few.



+1000, and a sincere "well done" to the other 99.999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999% of the profession who does the job day in, day out.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (16 Jul 2009)

Loachman said:
			
		

> If that's the case, then he wasn't really a copper, was he?
> 
> Just another criminal anal orifice, wearing a disguise.



Exactly.  
At least the last I heard, they were seizing his house and car under Proceeds Of Crime.  That amuses me to no end.


----------



## dapaterson (13 May 2010)

Another Windsor cop facing charges for smuggling.

Windsor cop accused of smuggling was on 'lookout' list



> Border officers allege Little declared only two bottles of alcohol. During a search of his black GMC Yukon Denali, they found 10 boxes containing 1.75-litre bottles of cheap vodka and whiskey. They seized a receipt dated an hour earlier from a Detroit liquor store that showed Little had paid $798 in cash for the 60 bottles.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



"It was confusing"? A police officer didn't know whether or not he had been arrested?

What's of greater concern is the attempted intimidation of the judge and proescutor:



> Fellow officers crowded into the courtroom to watch the proceedings. Ten police officers, including six in tactical team uniforms, filed into the courtroom in the middle of testimony from the first Crown witness. They wedged themselves in the front row and listened for half an hour.
> 
> Their show of force was reported to the upper ranks of the police department. The officers did not return after the morning recess.
> 
> The judge and prosecutor were brought in from elsewhere in the province for Little’s trial. Downie is a semi-retired judge from Kitchener and Dale Ives is a federal prosecutor from London.



Hopefully there will be disciplinary action taken against those ten.   Completely inappropriate for them to attend as spectators in uniform.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (17 May 2010)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Another Windsor cop facing charges for smuggling.
> 
> Windsor cop accused of smuggling was on 'lookout' list



This actually happened before the donkey that this thread is about.  



			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> "It was confusing"? A police officer didn't know whether or not he had been arrested?



Most stupid defense attempt ever. 




			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> What's of greater concern is the attempted intimidation of the judge and proescutor:



See, now this is just bullshite and hype.  Officers attend court all the time in uniform.  We also have little or no way to know what is going on or what is being said so if you don't go you only get hearsay information.  I can promise you nobody in there was intimidated.  



			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> Hopefully there will be disciplinary action taken against those ten.   Completely inappropriate for them to attend as spectators in uniform.



Last I recalled, police are still citizens and are entitled to attend public inquiries.  Is anyone at the Semrau trial in CADPAT?  Is that inappropriate?  As for "crowding" the front row, ten men can fit in just fine.  Again, bias reporting.  

This incident has hurt us all and we've been given NO information about the case.  Rumors have run wild and we've gotten nothing from higher.  From what I understand, after hearing the actual case information the members didn't return of their own accord as a result of making up their own minds as to guilt or innocence.  I can also assure you I've not heard a single comment made in support or defense from anybody in the rank and file.  People are pissed off and don't need this crap press.  

I might just go to the Hanson trial if I get a chance.  If I'm on dayshift and chose to spend my lunch break listening in on the case, as is my right to do so, I'll be in uniform.  But that does NOT mean in any way, shape or form that I'll be supporting him.  Rather, seeing the information being presented and being content that a conviction is inbound will be my motivation.


----------



## Greymatters (18 May 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> From a book I read about the the "sacred credo" of the old school:
> "Give no slack and take no crap from anyone.  Confront and command.  Control the streets at all times.  Always be aggressive.  Stop crimes before they happen.  Seek them out.  Shake them down.  Make that arrest.  Never, never, admit that the department has done anything wrong."



Definately old school - but society isnt supporting that credo anymore, and many departments arent able to support that level of professionalism - your average citizen is getting this message instead:
"Cut us some slack and quick giving us crap.  Use a taser if in doubt.  Control the streets during the short periods of time when we are in the area in force.  Always be politically correct.  Stop crime if it doesnt engdanger our safety.  Respond to calls as we dont have enough manpower to be proactive.  Create new laws.  Send in the layers.  Never ever admit a member has done anything wrong even in the face of overwhelming evidence."

_For those of you in uniform, take it with the grain of salt that its intended to be... _


----------



## dapaterson (18 May 2010)

I should clarify my earlier post re: attending in uniform.

First, there is no comparison to CF members attending a military trial in uniform - they are there on duty, and the dress for a court martial is set:  all members in uniform.


In this case, it's a civilian trial.  If police force members wish to attend while off duty, they can do so - but not in uniform, as that implies a degree of organizational support for their presence.  In uniform = on duty, or at least that is the perception.  Changing clothes takes five minutes.


----------



## Greymatters (18 May 2010)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> In this case, it's a civilian trial.  If police force members wish to attend while off duty, they can do so - but not in uniform, as that implies a degree of organizational support for their presence.  In uniform = on duty, or at least that is the perception.  Changing clothes takes five minutes.



Hmmm, thats a pretty tricky thing to pass judgement on.  Wouldnt they be able to claim they were attending during their break time?  Of course they would also have to claim they "just happened to be in the area"...


----------



## dapaterson (18 May 2010)

I acknowledge it`s a tricky thing to balance and there`s never a single, easy answer.

But I`m old-fashioned enough that I hold police to a higher standard.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 May 2010)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Hmmm, thats a pretty tricky thing to pass judgement on.  Wouldnt they be able to claim they were attending during their break time?  Of course they would also have to claim they "just happened to be in the area"...





			
				dapaterson said:
			
		

> What's of greater concern is the attempted intimidation of the judge and proescutor:
> 
> Hopefully there will be disciplinary action taken against those ten.   Completely inappropriate for them to attend as spectators in uniform.



Sorry Dave. You obviously know nothing of our Judges, JPs and Prosecutors down here. Intimidated? Not on YOUR best day.

There are always uniformed LEO waiting around for other court cases. The police station is also right across the street, a one minute walk. There is also no requirement for anyone to change in order to observe due process of our legal system.

I love the way we always expound the bias of the press, until it backs up our own bias, then they have published the absolute unadorned truth and we will quote them as gospel.


----------

